# BAMMA III Report and Pics



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I know it's not the only one, but it's another one.

Check it out here:

FIGHT! Report: BAMMA III - Watson vs. Horwich - FIGHT!

There's a selection of the pics from Dan Holmes on there. A full gallery will be available at fightmagazine.com soon.

My favourite:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

some good shots there. cheers


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is this going to be on Bravo?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Look out for the Razorstorm fighter that throws an inflatable banana at Alex Reid lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol he might pop them with his high heels! lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha who was that? when is this on Bravo? gutted i couldnt make this GSP was there too - Ive not been to a bamma show yet but they look great, definetly have some of the best fighters on there cards


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

BAMMA is a quality night out!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

gsp was there ?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, he was.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> Haha who was that? when is this on Bravo? gutted i couldnt make this GSP was there too - Ive not been to a bamma show yet but they look great, definetly have some of the best fighters on there cards


Haha its one of the fighters we sponsor, he was in Waton's corner, well... until he was chucked out by security for the banana incident lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ha that sounds like a good crack, wish id of thought of that


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I got told Jordan got swilled and everyone gave Alex Reid gib (crowd chanting) re him having to drop outta his fight re injury?!.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

haaaaa wat a cleft!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Am I the only person who thinks bamma gets way to much exposure ? I mean I don't think it's the best promotion in the uk yet it seems to be the one everyone is going on about ?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

This weekend was the best fight card the UK has seen in years, that's probably why. Great production too.

And Alex and Jordan did get a load of grief.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome review and pics bro


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks mate! There's a full gallery up now, can't remember the link but if you go to twitter.com/fightmagazineuk it's on there.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good shit, I like BAMMA i think it will grow rapidly in the next 3 years or so...



MMAunltd said:


> Thanks mate! There's a full gallery up now, can't remember the link but if you go to twitter.com/fightmagazineuk it's on there.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Caught it on Bravo last night. Good shit.

As for the Reid heckling; he deserved it for turning his fight training into a reality TV show. Like anybody actually cares how a 3rd rate fighter trains.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

everyone starts somewhere! I respect that man! like the championship and the premiership, 2b onest i prefer the champs...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im saying the champ isnt the best but its the best to watch....



TroJan Fight Wear said:


> everyone starts somewhere! I respect that man! like the championship and the premiership, 2b onest i prefer the champs...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone deep down prefers a weiner err winner..

Good pics :thumb , BAMMA is gonna get big (I put a Monkey on it)

http://www.writingfix.com/images/for_kids/crazy_monkey.jpg


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I love monkeys! Ive got one whos on the way to stardom have a look!...






hes called norman...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: that monkey is better on a motbike than I ever was (that's not saying much tho).

I wanna keep my monkey now :yes:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

ill trade ya for some rosary beads ive lost mine, Father marc isnt going to be happy at sunday mass


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

no worries...father Marc with take it out your ass.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

OOH SHIT! lol


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

BAMMA 3 is on bravo2 right now 11pm-1am


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Twat missed 20 mins!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> everyone starts somewhere! I respect that man! like the championship and the premiership, 2b onest i prefer the champs...


Don't get me wrong, I respected the man too. But now I think he's a sellout. Any martial artist worth their salt wouldn't turn their training time into a reality TV show.

People could make the TUF argument, but TUF applicants know it's a show. The way I see it, Reid was having a fight and then the TV guys were like 'let's make a show out of this.' And he duly obliged, purely for the publicity.

Wrong thing to do imo.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, I dont repect alex reid! i think hes a nice guy but thats about it, I respect the fact that hes tried changing his game by going India and getting better. Didnt work tho so im in between both worlds!

And did you really think he wasnt going to have a show about him training! come on hes owned by ITV2


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

"I respect that, Man...."

thats what i meant people... just to clear things up!


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

missed this thread, sky+s it and have only watched the war machine fight and watson fight. i cannot belive war machine is my weight...... he looks 3x the size of me!!!

watson fight was odd what was going on with those chokes!!!!


----------

